# Do Specialized shoes run true to size?



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

Does anyone know if the S-Works road shoes run true to size?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sixteenstone96 (Feb 1, 2010)

nope...buy a size larger


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

My recent purchase seems to be true to size.


----------



## Trbogolf (Jun 15, 2009)

I had to go a half size up on mine. 44 instead of 43.5


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Trbogolf said:


> I had to go a half size up on mine. 44 instead of 43.5


+1. Mirrors my experiences as well. 

Besides, cycling shoes aren't street shoes, so 'just snug' (wearing cycling socks) is as tight as you want to get, because as your ride, feet swell.


----------



## obiwan kenobi (Dec 14, 2009)

Not at all, I wear a 10.5/11 US shoe size, I had to order a 45.5 UK which according to the specialized conversion chart is a 12.5 US.


----------



## christopjc (Jul 30, 2010)

My Pro shoes fit perfectly at 10.5 in a 43.5 Factor in the socks you're wearing too.


----------



## H2oknine (Jun 27, 2008)

I bought a pair this past spring I normally wear a 10 to 10.5 and when I purchased these they were a 12. I was amazed on the size differential


----------



## mikeyp123 (Mar 9, 2007)

I wear 8.5 in most dress shoes. Specialized, 42.5. Sidi, 43.5.


----------



## ben91 (Dec 5, 2009)

Make sure you try them on before u buy. I need a size bigger then normal.


----------



## CoffeeBean2 (Aug 6, 2005)

I've had Carnac, DMT, Nike, and now Specialized. I've worn a 41 in all of them.


----------

